# Lamborghini LP560-4 - AutoBling



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

let us see a video first, maybe many people already seen at TopGear...






paint the new frame first, we spend lots of time for masking.









then paint the cover:

















the color is so difficult!

















During this time, many lambo got accidents...

















then, recover all parts.









Cleaning and polishing.

















finish:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Background please,

Was this your car, was you driving? Did you just do the reinstatement work?

Most importantly wtf!!!!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> Was this your car


Maybe



WashMitt said:


> was you driving?


Maybe



WashMitt said:


> Did you just do the reinstatement work?


Maybe



WashMitt said:


> Most importantly wtf!!!!


Maybe is not important


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you had a boo boo!


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

streaky said:


> I think you had a boo boo!


This is my boo boo:










*LP800-4*


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Video- lol thats what you get for driving like an idiot and risking other peoples lifes, thats what race tracks are for.

Car - Nice, like the colour


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Skills or luck getting out without causing harm...... You decide


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

Lambo is wild beast, tame it carefully...


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Samh92 said:


> Skills or luck getting out without causing harm...... You decide


Skill? Did you see a different video to me? I saw a muppet lose control on a public road

Paint job however looks top draw


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

I like the sound effects, it sounds like a Kung fu movie


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

durmz said:


> Skill? Did you see a different video to me? I saw a muppet lose control on a public road
> 
> Paint job however looks top draw


That guy got heavy penalty by our government...


----------



## orion613719 (May 12, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> I like the sound effects, it sounds like a Kung fu movie


yes, it is Kung fu


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks spot on!


----------

